#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Home Articles >  >  >  Article: Why cant Pump be used for gases?

## faheem26

You can view the page at **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: Article: Why cant Pump be used for gases?

----------


## Francisco Aguilar

quick answer
1st question
the liquid can be pumped
the gases must be compresed
2nd 
because its the way it operates
the process liquid from the vessel passes thru the tube side and return to the vessel, while the vapor goes into the channel
i hope it helps
Francisco Aguilar

----------

